# Looking for Custom Cabinet with LEDS



## coolmike (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi,

I am looking for building custom cabinet with LEDS. Has anyone heard of high power leds such as the ones found here: http://www.plasmaled.com/high_power_module.htm

Regards,
Mike


----------



## liteaswitch (Jul 12, 2007)

You might check out www.liteaswitch.com for LED lighting 
solutions to complement your primary lighting.  As they
would  provide a nice nighttime look.  I know that some 
Black Plates are available if you call as they have a nice look if its 
a match for your home.


----------

